# HP Photosmart 318 Digital Camera doesn't work



## pbjeykumar (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi,
   I'm Jeya Kumar.I have a HP Photosmart 318 Digital Camera. I have a Windows XP Pro. 

  Now the camera doesn't work. The problem is my Sandisk CompactFlash Memory Card doesn't reformat in my camera. When I try to turn it on, it says "CF card requires reformatting". Then it gives me the format memory screen, asking if I want to delete all images and files on the CF card. Whether I press yes or no doesn't make any difference, it just takes me back to the first message about the card needing reformatting. Is the card knackered or do I need to have a reader to be able to reformat it in this case?.

   I tried to download the driver for above model from HP website, it looks like above 120 MB. And it contains many other model's drivers & imaging softwares. I want exact driver for my camera.

   So what should I do to rework my camera?. Please help me.

  Thanks in advance.

     Kumar B.


----------



## Tman9135 (Nov 19, 2006)

I am having the same exact problem. Did you ever find a solution?



			
				pbjeykumar said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm Jeya Kumar.I have a HP Photosmart 318 Digital Camera. I have a Windows XP Pro.
> 
> Now the camera doesn't work. The problem is my Sandisk CompactFlash Memory Card doesn't reformat in my camera. When I try to turn it on, it says "CF card requires reformatting". Then it gives me the format memory screen, asking if I want to delete all images and files on the CF card. Whether I press yes or no doesn't make any difference, it just takes me back to the first message about the card needing reformatting. Is the card knackered or do I need to have a reader to be able to reformat it in this case?.
> ...


----------

